# Chronic Fatigue Syndrome linked with differences in Gut Bacteria



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Interesting article linking differences in gut bacteria with chronic fatigue.

http://www.livescience.com/58859-chronic-fatigue-syndrome-gut-bacteria-ibs.html#.WQXmYnKuI9M.email

Also,

Dr. Thomas Borody at Centre for Digestive Diseases reports reversing chronic fatigue by using an FMT to restore missing species and proper balance of species.

Thoughts ?


----------

